# To-Mera/Interlock/Linea Sphere Tomorrow



## metalfiend666 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm going and I know Distressed Romeo is as well, anyone else going to be there?

Details in this thread


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 28, 2007)

It's going to be a great show...


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2007)

Pics or else!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 28, 2007)

I was planning on it, but you've ruined the surprise now. I figured two bands playing 7's and a band playing 8's has to be an event worthy of pictures.


----------



## Rick (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm gonna try and go to the Austin show. If I do, I'll definitely be taking some.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you do and you can have a chat with John let him know you found out about the gig through here.


----------



## Jerich (Mar 30, 2007)

I'd love to see photo's of Tom using my pickups in his Schecter but i know he has recently switched to EMG's...... Photo's to be posted a "MUST!!!"


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 30, 2007)

Jerich said:


> I'd love to see photo's of Tom using my pickups in his Schecter but i know he has recently switched to EMG's...... Photo's to be posted a "MUST!!!"


 
Sorry Jerich, I had to leave before To-Mera as my girlfriend wasn't feeling to hot (she's pregnant). I did get a pic of myself and Distressed Romeo with Tom earlier in the night though. He had his Universe and a new LTD Carpenter 607B with him.


----------



## Drew (Mar 30, 2007)

Jerich said:


> I'd love to see photo's of Tom using my pickups in his Schecter but i know he has recently switched to EMG's...... Photo's to be posted a "MUST!!!"



You wind your own pickups, Jerich?


----------



## Jerich (Mar 30, 2007)

where have you been all knowing????


Many Board members have em'
Including Tom from To-mera,Santiago-Aghora,Tom Kopyto,Jim Horne...and a few well known endorsee's of EMG's that will now admite they have em'.....


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=21707&highlight=jerich

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=20959&highlight=jerich

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=20681&highlight=jerich


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, it was a hell of a show overall...

Linear Sphere were great, although their set only consisted of two songs ('Father Pyramid', and the 20 minute epic 'From Space to Time'). Martin was playing his custom seven (basically a Universe copy with EMGs) through a Dual Rectifier, and Charlie had a Petrucci signature through a Krank. They even managed to get a decent bass sound, despite all three bands having to put the bass through the PA due to the bass amp having been destroyed during soundcheck. Technically they were virtually flawless, pulling off all the same stuff they do on the album.
My brother took a photo of me and James with Jos Geron, the singer, after the set, and I got to chat with Charlie for a while. Apparently he's visited this site before, although he doesn't have an account.

Interlock were good, although a lot of the details from their album kinda got lost in the mix. Still, they got the crowd going. Interestingly, Chris Dixon was playing an ESP Kirk Hammet rather than his seven, due to a lot of their guitars being stranded abroad.

To-mera started their set with the music from Transformers, which was uber-cool. They debuted one new song, although I didn't catch the title. Their playing was incredible, particularly Tom, who absolutely tore shit up, but unfortunately they were battling a really bad mix all the way through their set. It'd be great to hear them on a much bigger stage...
In addition to being a great player, Tom's a really nice guy. As James mentioned, we got a pic of us with him holding his sevens. To-mera's set has me seriously GASing for a Stephan Carpenter baritone now, as the difference in sound-quality when he switched from his Universe to that was extraordinary.

James, hope you and Kerry got home safely after the show.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 30, 2007)

We did thanks dude, did you?

I was seriously surprised that Charlie got such a great sound out of the Krankenstein, goes to show they're not complete crap (or should that be Krap?) after all.

Chris usually plays that ESP, he's only just got his Fernandes Revolver baritone. That and John's new Hellraiser have been shipped straight to the US for their US tour (check the Interlock interview for dates). Sadly the subtleties of the backing track can get lost through smaller PA's like the one last night. The new track "Screaming Underwater" they played has got me really looking forward to the new album, not that I wasn't already.

Shame I missed To-Mera, but I'm sure I'll get another chance to see them. That Carpenter is a very nice guitar indeed, it's the same one I played before Christmas.

Anyway, pics. Most of the pics came out really, really blurry, but these three were ok.

Lto R Singer from Linea Sphere, DR and myself (I look such a twat in this one):






Interlock tearing it up (yeah I was at the back, but I didn't think the pit was a good place for my pregnant girlfriend):





(In the centre) L to R Tom from To-Mera, DR and myself:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 30, 2007)

OH FUCK YES TRANSFORMERS METAL!!! \m/


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 30, 2007)

Fuck I photograph badly... 

MF666: Yeah, we got home safely. Ended up watching 'Chopper' and then falling asleep...


----------

